# Duyuru > Kültür >  Londra Kitap Fuarı Açıldı

## ceydaaa

adas.jpgFuara, Kültür ve Turizm Bakan Ömer Çelik, İngiltere Kültür, İletişim ve Yaratıcı Endüstriler Bakanı Ed Vaizey, Londra Kitap Fuarı Direktörü Jacks Thomas ile Adalet Ağaoğlu, Ayşe Kulin, Doğan Hızlan, Ahmet Ümit, Elif Şafak, İnci Aral gibi yazarların arasında bulunduğu çok sayıda kişi katılıyor.

Earl's Court fuar merkezine Türk bayrakları asılırken, Türkiye odak ülke olarak 650 metrekarelik en geniş standa sahip. Fuara yazarların yanı sıra yaklaşık 30 yayıncı katılıyor.

Türkiye standının resmi açılışını yapan Kültür ve Turizm Bakanı Çelik konuşmasında, ''İngiliz edebiyatseverler ve fuarı ziyaret edenler, kültürümüzün ve edebiyatımızın tüm renklerini, derinliğini ve boyutunu, kısaca çoğulcu yapısını daha iyi algılama fırsatını bulacaktır'' dedi.

İngiltere Kültür, İletişim ve Yaratıcı Endüstriler Bakanı Ed Vaizey ise ''İstanbul kazanırsa Londra Olimpiyat Oyunları'ndaki başarılı tecrübemizi paylaşmaya hazırız'' ifadelerini kullandı. AA

haberfedai.com

----------

